# Car Finance



## adamunsworth (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a car online in portugal.

I see that Sapo offer finance with Confidis.

Has anyone English here had experience with getting finance on a car? I am a resident of Portugal but own a UK business and work from home so I'm not sure where I stand with proving income etc?

Help much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

We managed to get car finance some years ago, via a main dealer but the provider was Credibom.

It was not easy! I reckon a forest was felled for all the paperwork we needed. We needed everything from wageslips to ID, but the key thing was our Portuguese tax returns. With Portugal not really doing credit referencing in the same way, banks and potential creditors seem to use your tax returns, and the proof you payed the tax bills, as the key way of assessing how solvent you are.

If you're resident in Portugal you should be declaring all your income on a PT tax return, if you have a couple of past ones you may be OK - I wouldn't expect it to be easy though. The lady in the garage was actually quite surprised we were accepted!


----------

